# What is needed for...



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

water search and rescue. 

I live in a city where 2 rivers meet and near several lakes. Every year, there are drownings, drunk college students go missing and end up in the river, etc. Our PD has a dual purpose dog and I have heard rumors that their has been moves to get funding for additional dogs. I know of 2 (civilian) dogs that are started on searching/scent detection and have handlers that would be interested in participating in an effort to train and handle water S&R dogs.

What equipment is needed to train for this? 

Do any groups/trainers put on seminars or travel to train new handlers?


----------

